
Air Strikes on Pakistan May Win Narendra Modi India’s Election - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/asia/2019/03/16/air-strikes-on-pakistan-may-win-narendra-modi-indias-election
======
dang
All: this thread went deep into flamewar hell. We ban accounts that post like
this repeatedly, as you'll see if you look through the bowels of this thread,
not that I recommend it.

If you can't remain strictly respectful in your comments here, regardless of
how wrong another comment is or how strongly you feel, then please don't post.

The entire submission was off-topic to begin with. We don't want garden-
variety politics, horse-race takes, or flamewar fodder on Hacker News. None of
that gratifies intellectual curiosity, the purpose of the site.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
throwawaysea
I was able to find, with some quick googling, lots of evidence that Modi’s
government is generally functional and has a fair list of achievements.
Frankly this makes me think the Indian political system is more functional
than we have been led to believe: [https://www.quora.com/What-has-the-Modi-
government-achieved-...](https://www.quora.com/What-has-the-Modi-government-
achieved-since-coming-to-power)

Coverage of Modi in our media, focusing on him being painted as a
“nationalist”, immediately raises red flags for me. Why is it strange that
someone in a different country would want to defend their culture against
Western influence, especially after the history of colonization?

~~~
xrisk
Forgive me if I don’t count a Quora answer as “evidence”.

~~~
imustbeevil
Well I don't have any evidence either way, but between a Quora answer and what
you've written, I have to imagine the Quora answer has more information.

Telling someone else to produce more significant evidence _for you_ isn't the
best way to convince people that what you're saying is true.

~~~
happytoexplain
You're speaking as though quora is the only source of information on this when
the very premise of the OP was that it's an alternative to the entirety of
news. And you also imply that the parent post was somehow presenting itself as
an alternative to quora, when they were quite clearly saying they simply
wouldn't trust quora, which seems like a reasonable position. It sounds like
maybe you took something about it personally.

~~~
imustbeevil
> You're speaking as though quora is the only source of information on this

I claimed that the Quora thread probably had more information than a comment
complaining about the quality of the thread.

> It sounds like maybe you took something about it personally.

I take everything personally. Your words are showing up in front of people. If
the things you're saying are wrong it creates a negative externality for the
world around you.

------
baybal2
I'm very surprised seeing this making it to hn.

Few weeks ago, I was transiting through Delhi to Astana. Flight got cancelled,
I got stuck in Delhi, and was told to GTFO out of the country till the end the
day or be sent to immigration jail.

Had to buy a last minute ticket to Dubai for cash at the counter for 1k :(

~~~
godelmachine
Were you on the last day of your stay permit?

If that’s the case, any country would do the same.

~~~
baybal2
I was transiting visa free under 24 hour airside transit.

~~~
galtwho
clearly last day then, so what is your beef?

~~~
baybal2
Still, not the best experience, and a normal country would've showed at least
a degree of flexibility when such things happen due to a force majeure.

Last time I got stuck in Qatar, I was given a gift card, and hotel stay paid
by an airline. A very different experience.

~~~
godelmachine
Define a normal country please and kindly give an example of any country which
shows flexibility.

May I ask if the country whose citizen you are shows flexibility?

~~~
baybal2
Well, Qatar did.

And for my own country, Russia, nope. It is just few steps away from becoming
North Korea now...

------
iamgopal
Not at all. He actually provided millions of toilets, thousands of kilometres
of road and rail, electrified almost all India, help opened bank account with
insurance to all Indians, and many things more. This groundwork will make him
win the election. This air strike is just "sone pe suhaga".

~~~
mayankkaizen
I work in Power sector in India. The claim he electrified all the villages is
pure lie and publicity gimmick.

Much of Rural electrification work was done under RGGVY scheme (Congress) .
Only minor and finishing part was completed under DDUGJY (BJP).

Also, his original claim was 100% electrification. I have worked in Ladakh
region of JK state which is most inaccessible and backward area and I can tell
you that there are many areas in Ladakh which are still unelectrified.

~~~
ulam2
Power sector in India employs more than 1 million people. Would they vote for
modi if what you say is true?

~~~
mayankkaizen
It depends. Though power supply is a crisis in India, no government ever came
into power or lost power because of it.

Most of his supporters are ultra-nationalists/anti-muslims/anti congress. You
can guess only power issue isn't going to decide the voting preference. There
are many issues at play. Infrastructure is the least important of them.

------
skilled
It must have been _so hard_ for him to utter the words, "Yes. Please press the
'fire' button!".

~~~
ulam2
Yes. Calling airstrike on a non friendly nuclear state would be _hard_.

------
galtwho
Not responding to the terror attack would likely have painted Prime Minister
Modi is a very weak light.

Indian people have become tired of ignoring the 1000 cuts policy of Pakistan
and appreciated a PM willing to call Pakitan's N bluff.

~~~
proy24
People of India need to realize that Pollution not Pakistan is it's biggest
enemy.

~~~
hiyer
No it's not. India's biggest enemy is another P - population.

~~~
proy24
No its not. Population is it's biggest strength...if India educates it's young
people, invests in clean energy and brings about meaningful social change
instead of stirring up nationalistic fervour..this century will be the century
on India.

~~~
hiyer
Unfortunately the first is a big if. The people who are having 4, 5, 6 kids or
more are not interested in getting them educated. This only perpetuates the
cycle of illiteracy and poverty.

------
bobbydreamer
Politics in hn i didn't sign-up for this

------
fxfan
I don't know Indian politics but this reads like a hit-piece if I've ever seen
one. Makes you wonder what Moti did to upset western media ;)

~~~
givan
Probably because he continues to import venezuelan and iranian oil despite
being told not to.

